# Seizures? Low Levothyroxine Medicine related?



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

I have never been told what kind of seizures from my doctor and im looking for someone with a similar situation. Im 30, thyroid was removed at age 7, been on synthyroid ever since then. Started to have these what im now researching, either partial or absence seizures, and i will have an aura of a voice inside my head, and started noticing these around age 12. Went for about 2 years off and on, didnt happen much, 4 months in between episodes, and seemed to disappear for several years.

Will ill say they started back up again over the last five years, and its becoming annoying. I was wondering after doing a little research on the internet, could this be a thyroid situation, please tell me it is. The other two things it could be i determined where, one, brain defect during my birth, cord around my neck nearly killed me, or two, i inherited it through my family genes.

It seems like to me when my tsh get above 3, i start having these things. Last time i went for a test, it was 2.3.

Appreciate you input and your experience, thank you.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you hadan MRI done? Unless you have a very rare form of encephalitis or your thyroid numbers are way, way off, I don't believe it's going to be related to your thyroid. It sound neurological.

What do your doctors say? Have you ever been to a neurologist and/or psychiatrist? Have you had any head trauma?

The only time I've heard of real psychological issues as you describe where thyroid was the culprit ad to do with an extremely rare case of encephalitis.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigguy2211 said:


> I have never been told what kind of seizures from my doctor and im looking for someone with a similar situation. Im 30, thyroid was removed at age 7, been on synthyroid ever since then. Started to have these what im now researching, either partial or absence seizures, and i will have an aura of a voice inside my head, and started noticing these around age 12. Went for about 2 years off and on, didnt happen much, 4 months in between episodes, and seemed to disappear for several years.
> 
> Will ill say they started back up again over the last five years, and its becoming annoying. I was wondering after doing a little research on the internet, could this be a thyroid situation, please tell me it is. The other two things it could be i determined where, one, brain defect during my birth, cord around my neck nearly killed me, or two, i inherited it through my family genes.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome!










Does your doctor run your FREE T3 and FREE T4?

This is vitally important.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm

Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREES at about 75% of the range given by the lab for each one.

That said, have you ever been tested for Lupus? Seizures (Myoclonic) are common w/Lupus. I have them and have had them for years; many years. Not so bad now because we keep my TSH suppressed which keeps the Lupus antibodies non-existent.

If your TSH and the FREES are not where "YOU" need them, that could cause the aura of chattering. Maybe! Something is causing this neurological phenomenom. One step at a time here.


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for your contribution of knowledge, yes, my doctor does test for free t3 and 4 but i didnt ask for them. For the last year and a half, i was suffering with depression and anxiety, and a love one got a book from the library for me to read, "The Thyroid Solution", and that really interested me and made me see that i need to become educated on the thyroid as much as i can. I knew tsh was an important and really focused on that but forgot free t3 and t4 where just as important.

Earlier in the year, Jan or Feb, i felt terrible and went for a lab test, tsh was 13, and i think i remember having these seizures some, in two months i went back for more lab work and my tsh was 1.3, and i remember feeling pretty good and it seemed the seizures disappeared to.

Im nieve about the science of the thyroid gland, and im really seeking others knowledge and experience. Im hoping so bad that this is just a thyroid medicine imbalance, and nothing more. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you certain the seizures are not really bad panic attacks?

When I was hyper and having really bad panic attacks, I actually thought it might have been seizures of some sort. They came on fast with this "blowing up" feeling like my body was cooking from the inside out and my hands and legs would get real weak and shaky.


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

Im gonna say no because i feel this weird feeling come on and then i sorta zone out, and my outside world im not aware of it, and then i hear that same old voice say a phrase one maybe two times, while im just staring in front of me and then i come out of it. And i can never remember what the voice says to me. And for the last couple of days, even today, i have this feeling as though im not from this world but its not fully controlling over me.

I know its just an aura, i know im not crazy, but im so uncomfortable with the thought that my brain has a defect, im so hoping a praying its just a hormone imbalance.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I created these boards like 10 years ago and have seen and heard just about everything but nothing like you describe. I hate to push on the psychological aspect of things but I would be doing you a disservice if I sugar-coated my thoughts and lied to appeal to you so with that, I would honestly ask you to go for a psychological evaluation. Its sounds to me like some mild form of schizophrenia - nearly exactly how my cousin started out.

Im not a doctor or psychiatrist so who knows? But I have seen a lot of "weird" stuff come through these boards over the years - many of the times it is hormonal and I will call it as such if that's what I think it is. Im not sure that is the case this time. Getting the proper help is key. I would contact a psychiatrist and see what he or she thinks about this. At least you will be relieved to know it isn't your mind playing tricks on you and if that happens to be the case, you need to deal with it properly and should be properly diagnosed. A good psychiatrist will at least point you to whether it is physical (hormonal) or neurological. I would really start there.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My brother has epilepsy and we're are pretty plugged into the epilepsy community because of it...I'm not expert, but I don't recall anyone ever talking about a connection to thyroid function. Although, for some very sensitive folks, minor changes to sleep patterns can be a trigger.

Somewhat related, but I coach soccer and one of "my" kids has absence seizures. When she tells me about them, it sounds very much like you describe, minus the voices. Her condition is very easily controlled with medication.


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> My brother has epilepsy and we're are pretty plugged into the epilepsy community because of it...I'm not expert, but I don't recall anyone ever talking about a connection to thyroid function. Although, for some very sensitive folks, minor changes to sleep patterns can be a trigger.
> 
> Somewhat related, but I coach soccer and one of "my" kids has absence seizures. When she tells me about them, it sounds very much like you describe, minus the voices. Her condition is very easily controlled with medication.


Will i feel normal alot more of the time, i just have these dang spells come up every now and then, and then they just seem to go away for several weeks, usually two to three months, and sometimes more, I live a normal life, drive to and from work, im a very funny person, i talk normal, act normal, and do things us humans do with our every day lives. I been through college, im very educated and have become pretty successful. This current episode that arose this past Saturday was just the nail in the coffin, i started looking for why.

As ive stated, i never really took interest in the thyroid gland (because i trusted my doctor with my medical situations, which was very ignorant thinking), till after reading the thyroid solution. And some of the information in that book stated such as a thyroid imbalance can effect sleep, and many other things. Ive not slept good in several weeks, will ive slept eight hours but i never seem to achieve any rest. And from current research on the different types of epilepsy, lack of sleep and stress can trigger seizures. But WOW, GREAT...EPILEPSY IN MY LIFE NOW, AWESOME...


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

nasdaqphil said:


> I created these boards like 10 years ago and have seen and heard just about everything but nothing like you describe. I hate to push on the psychological aspect of things but I would be doing you a disservice if I sugar-coated my thoughts and lied to appeal to you so with that, I would honestly ask you to go for a psychological evaluation. Its sounds to me like some mild form of schizophrenia - nearly exactly how my cousin started out.
> 
> Im not a doctor or psychiatrist so who knows? But I have seen a lot of "weird" stuff come through these boards over the years - many of the times it is hormonal and I will call it as such if that's what I think it is. Im not sure that is the case this time. Getting the proper help is key. I would contact a psychiatrist and see what he or she thinks about this. At least you will be relieved to know it isn't your mind playing tricks on you and if that happens to be the case, you need to deal with it properly and should be properly diagnosed. A good psychiatrist will at least point you to whether it is physical (hormonal) or neurological. I would really start there.


Your right, you are so very correct, and i appreciate very much you telling me like it is, and for that i have the upmost amount of respect for you.


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

bigguy2211 said:


> But WOW, GREAT...EPILEPSY IN MY LIFE NOW, AWESOME...


I just have always had a hard time accepting that it was just simply epilepsy ...


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's the best advice I can give you:

Call the closest medical school/patient clinic and get an appointment with a neuroendocrinologist [someone who has a combined neuro and endo specialty]. If anyone has seen this type of condition, they will have seen it.

It could very easily be a psychological disorder.....but any psychologist is going to send you to an internist to rule our "organicity," that is, physical causes.

The neuroendocrinologist will have good training in things hormonal and neurology-based. If all results are negative, you'll be referred accordingly.

You mention that you're 30. Typically by that age the male brain chemistry has matured. But if you have been having problems for the past 5 years or so, finding a good teaching medical hospital will be your best bet. Some of these hospitals require a referral from your local physician. But try calling the hospital directly.

Good luck and keep us posted, please.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigguy2211 said:


> Im gonna say no because i feel this weird feeling come on and then i sorta zone out, and my outside world im not aware of it, and then i hear that same old voice say a phrase one maybe two times, while im just staring in front of me and then i come out of it. And i can never remember what the voice says to me. And for the last couple of days, even today, i have this feeling as though im not from this world but its not fully controlling over me.
> 
> I know its just an aura, i know im not crazy, but im so uncomfortable with the thought that my brain has a defect, im so hoping a praying its just a hormone imbalance.


I am praying for you too! Stick w/us as we have some very very nice and most knowledgable group of folks here.

If we can help, we will.


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

Currently sitting in the doctors office now


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

bigguy2211 said:


> Your right, you are so very correct, and i appreciate very much you telling me like it is, and for that i have the upmost amount of respect for you.


Thank you. I of course hope for the very best for you. If it turns out to be a form of neurological disorder, all the college in the world doesn't matter - you can't be "too smart" for schizophrenia - it has nothing to do with your level of education or sophistication. It can happen to anyone and tends to happen to people around your age - the early 30's. My cousin was perfectly "normal" and one day he started hearing voices. He thought he was going nuts and like you, sought any other reason for the voices. Turns out he was schizophrenic and it came on just like that. He worked heavy machinery most of his life and was about as normal as anyone I know and one day, around age 32, the switch was flipped in his brain and he's had schizophrenia ever since. With meds, he does very well.

No one wants to think they cannot control their mind. I know it totally sucks - BUT - you need a proper diagnosis regardless. If it IS a physical ailment, you need to know what the heck it is that is causing this.

Some of my thoughts if its not schizophrenia included some sort of imbalance between dopamine and other brain chemicals - which could be hormonal and could also be tested. A tiny harmless tumor in the right place can really mess things up. Adrenal gland dysfunction could be a potential suspect.....the list is long and again, I'm not a doctor so you really need to get checked out. Don't feel "disgraced" by what you are experiencing. That will only stand in the way of you seeking treatment. Regardless of the outcome, you need to feel well, right? So go do what you need to do and make a few appointments - one with a psychiatrist and another with a neurologist. Between the two something should surface.

Good luck.

Edited to add CA-Lynn is dead on about the Neuro-endocrinologist. He might be the perfect person to see.


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

Come to find out my problem was just due to a huge amount of stress, dr told me to chill out, gave me a prescription and told me to come back with a month. He ran an eeg and an mri, and found nothing. Come to find out, stress can really take a toll on the human body. Im four days into taking the prescription and i couldnt feel better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigguy2211 said:


> Come to find out my problem was just due to a huge amount of stress, dr told me to chill out, gave me a prescription and told me to come back with a month. He ran an eeg and an mri, and found nothing. Come to find out, stress can really take a toll on the human body. Im four days into taking the prescription and i couldnt feel better.


What did the doc Rx for you? So glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

You doctor currently has me on Lexapro for the stress and also I was depressed also. Im doing so much better now, its hard for me to believe that stress can cause seizures.


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Have you considered the possibility of being diabetic or Hypoglaucemic? I am not sure if you shake or almost pass out when your spells happen. does your vision blur?


----------

